# Benton Harbor, MI-9 mo. old Macy-HW positive



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw this girl today at my local shelter. She is very sweet! Heartworm positive, but is being treated. Her collar was also embedded into her neck, but it's looking pretty good. Pic and petfinder link:








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11238957


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I love the beach- theme picture! That is so cute. She certainly is beautiful, isn't she?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cutie!







So sad to be heartworm positive and have an embedded collar at such a young age. It makes you wonder what kind of life the poor little thing had.

I hope that someone takes her in and gives her the good life and love that she deserves.


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Macey is a 9 month old female German Shepherd Dog. She looks to be a purebred; and was found as a stray. Macey is recovering from a recent embedded collar issue also. And, on top of it all, she has tested heartworm positive. Macey needs a real friend right now. Even if you don't have room for her in your home, she could use monetary donations to cover her care. Please help!


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

This shelter is only a couple of miles from me. I can check her out in person if anyone's interested


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

bumping her up


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

she's only a pup!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad she is getting treatment...But, she needs a home!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

I just called and spoke with Jill at the Humane Society of Southwest Michigan, where Macey is currently residing. She is still available. She is still undergoing heartworm treatment so they need to keep her quiet for the next month until her next treatment (no jumping, etc.). I don't know anything about heartworm treatment, so maybe that makes sense to those of you that do. They have raised enough money for her complete treatment, so she should, assuming all goes well with treatment, be available in appx. 4-6 weeks. I will continue to check on her and post her progress. She is a very pretty girl and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that her treatment is successful. Jill said she seems like a nice dog, but that they have not run her through all of the temperment tests due to the heartworm issue at this point. So if anyone is interested, they will be able to provide more information about her as time goes on. I have adopted a male GS from them 7 years ago (he's still hanging in there at 12 years old!) and also gotten a 5 year old Shih Tzu from them last week and have always been impressed with their efforts and their facility.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank u mej i look forward to the updates


----------

